# Nostalgic Decorating



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 6, 2016)

I saw this basement make-over on the Houzz decorating website this morning and wanted to share. A couple in Michigan had their basement redone to look like an old 50's drive-in on one end and a diner on the other. The results are pretty amazing. I love their creativity and attention to detail. It probably cost a gazillion dollars, but it's fun to dream...

http://www.houzz.com/ideabooks/7543...=email&utm_content=gallery5&newsletterId=4278


----------



## Carla (Dec 6, 2016)

How cool is that!


----------

